# EXCITING NEWS!!!...Hummer stars in the new "A Nightmare on Elm St"!!!!



## Troy Seaton

I'm pleased to announce that Hummer will have a part in the new remake of "A Nightmare on Elm St" that begins filming in Chicago next week....I'm very excited over this opportunty and new experience but I just hope it doesn't go to "Hollywood Hummer's" head because it's BIG ENOUGH ALREADY!!!! Thanks again everyone for the support especially Bill Kulla & Indian Creek Sch Club.......Here's a few pics taken a few days ago and the vid that sealed the deal.TS 














































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5rtlkYqRzI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

Very cool Troy.

Try not to let it go to his "head".... hehe

Julie


----------



## greg wilson

CONGRATS!
Very cool.


----------



## brad robert

Congratulations well done his a great looking dog


----------



## Dwyras Brown

If it goes to his head, then you got "big" problems


----------



## greg wilson

Troy,

Do you know how much screen time he'll get and/or when it comes out?


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks Guys!!!!......I was told that he may be used in up to 3-4 segments if all goes well....The movie is scheduled for release April 16th 2010....here's a link with some more info.TS

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179056/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Congrats on your dog getting the part, Wes Craven movies are great.

I gotta say, that is the ugliest dog I've ever seen but I'm sure that had a part in his casting  I'm gonna have a nightmare tonite just thinking about him :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Damn troy you got a nightmare all rite Congrats to you try slipping in some of Louie's video maybe you can double the trouble


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Hammer, hammer, hammermässig Hummer!

Super, I'm delighted. 

Hootch, the Bordeaux Dogge, was my favourite until Hummer came on the scene.

\\/ \\/ \\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Congrats on your dog getting the part, Wes Craven movies are great.
> 
> I gotta say, that is the ugliest dog I've ever seen but I'm sure that had a part in his casting  I'm gonna have a nightmare tonite just thinking about him :lol:


And what do you look like:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Gillian Schuler said:


> And what do you look like:lol: :lol: :lol:


Like the love child of Marty Feldman and Mae West.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Thanks Guys!!!....Here's a few more pics from the past weekend.TS


----------



## steve davis

thats pretty cool..so what kind of role is he going to be playing???


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

This oughta do wonders for the breed's reputation.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Like the love child of Marty Feldman and Mae West.


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now I'm going to have a nightmare just think about you


----------



## tracey schneider

good for hummer I personally think he is a very handsome boy. I had looked into this a loooooong time ago with my first dog, but they wanted to take him w/o me there and he didnt always play nice w/ other dogs so I gave that idea up lol.

Another poster brought up a good point. Do you know what type of scene he will be playing? Will he be depicted as a good/ bad dog? Will he be doing bitework? etc.

t


----------



## Anne Vaini

Alyssa Myracle said:


> This oughta do wonders for the breed's reputation.



Ditto.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Well....I just got back from filming and it went AWESOME!!!!.....I'm very proud of Hummer for how he handled all the distractions as if they weren't even there and performed exactly as directed....this has certainly opened up another door for me as a trainer as the company that hired me wants to also use me as a "wrangler" in the Chicagoland area as well as Hummer for future projects..........The location was pretty intense as it was in the ghetto of Gary,Indiana which was the murder capital per capita a few years back in the whole U.S.................anyway...it really was a great experience being on the set and meeting some of the cast members and just to add...Freddy is one SCARY lookin dude and looking forward to it's release next Spring........ 

Just sharing a little more of my experience which I must say was VERY positive from start to finish......The Director is named Samuel Bayer and I believe this is his first motion picture but has done some of the biggest & best music vids(Nirvana's "Smells Like Teen Spirt"...GreenDays "Boulevard of broken dreams"...Metallica "Till it sleeps"...Blind Melon "No rain" just to name of a few of MANY.......He was pretty intense but I respect that so I was cool and the gang with his direction.................All the make-up & Special Effects people were SUPER COOL and treated Hummer & me with a ton of respect and made us feel at home on/off the set.........I can't tell how many times I heard someone comment how "BadAss" Hummer was or how he owned the ground that he walked on...I was even told that the Director said that Hummer was one intense animal...which was pretty cool..........................I also had alot of the people in the neighborhood come up and want to see Hummer and of course as about puppies...lol.......I think the two major questions were "Is Freddy here?" and where's the dog???...lol...............The highlight had to be me taking Hummer for a jog off set through the hood...People were just lookin at us like "What the F$$K???....Lots of Fun.TS


----------



## Troy Seaton

Here's some footage of Hummer still wearing some of his "make-up" after filming....and just to add that Hummer didn't do anything that would portray the APBT in a negative light.TS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lR1VzYfX2M&feature=channel_page


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Hey Troy, so did you get to meet Jackie Earle Haley or just get to see him? He's my favorite actor (I run his Facebook fan group and I have worked with his promotion team) and he's a total class act. I'm hoping to meet him at Comic Con in San Diego later this month. So what were the on him spots for? Makes him look like a blue leopard. :lol:


----------



## Troy Seaton

Hi Maren......

I did not get to meet/see Jackie..a.k.a "Freddy" as he was filming at another location but did see a pic of him with the make-up on and it's pretty intense...........the spots on Hummer are there because he morphs into a demonic half dog hyenna type thing so the spots will be used with the "CGI" to pull it off.TS


----------



## Drew Peirce

Troy do you have any knowledge of the dog that was used in "no country for old men", one of the opening scenes with josh brolin trying to evade the runners.
Maybe there's a youtube clip of that scene.


----------



## Troy Seaton

Hi Drew...I don't know of the dog or where it came from but may be able to find out....but it's funny that you mention it because they were talking on the set at how fake the "dead dogs" looked on that movie and that the person/company that does that came up with a new method which is 100x more realistic....TS


----------



## kendra velazquez

Hey Troy, can`t wait to see Hummer in the movie he`s such a nice dog so when are you going to breed him?


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

I personally am very glad to hear that his part did nothing to portray the breed in a negative light!!! I hope he stars in more movies as he is a gorgeous AST! 

Courtney


----------

